
Peter Thiel and Gawker: A Huge, Huge Deal - smacktoward
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/a-huge-huge-deal
======
WalterSear
It's not a 'huge, huge deal' unless you are trying to get page views by faking
drama.

I'm no fan of Peter Thiel, but Gawker needs to be put out of business. What's
more Gawker outed him: I can understand why he would have a grudge against
them, and hope he gets what he wants from this.

------
CarolineW
Why does it matter that there is someone providing the financial backing for
this suit? It seems to me that the only way it can really matter is if in US
courts of law it's actually a case that the largest money-pot wins, and
legalities or otherwise are largely irrelevant.

Oh, wait ...

